

Google's Biggest Phone Move: Disrupting Carriers By Selling Direct To You - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-biggest-mobile-move-disrupting-carriers-by-selling-direct-2010-1

======
wmeredith
I was thinking this exactly. It reminds me of when Google bought YouTube in a
business deal that was ludicrous on its face (and some contend it still was)
but the bigger picture was they put enough muscle behind YouTube to keep them
from getting sued into oblivion before they had a chance to change the online
landscape into one where you could find videos of literally everything online.

This is a disruption that will pay few dividends for Google at first, but if
it succeeds it will permanently change a massive part of the US economy and in
doing so make it less painful for people to gain an ability to get online
anytime from anywhere.

